# Congress Hall Maryland Rye bottle



## ancientone (Feb 6, 2013)

Got this today and I can not seem to find much info on it.  I think the age is around 1900 but not sure. Any info and maybe value would be appreciated.

 Regards,
 Charlie


----------



## ancientone (Feb 6, 2013)

Pic 2    

 PS. Bottle is 11.5" tall.


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2013)

We4lcome to the forum, TOC is about right, no idea on a value... This ad is from 1903


----------



## ancientone (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks epackage! Bottle shape is the same in the ad but the embossing(label?) is different.  Would it be a scarce bottle if there is very little information on it?


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 7, 2013)

It could be very scarce but that doesn't necessarily translate into $$$.   It has to have a number of factors going for it, ie. condition, color, age, collector demand, etc.  TOC whiskeys don't typically carry much value unless they're Western bottles.   However, somebody may be interested in yours and pay you well, say a local collector or someone who is trying to get a run from that particular distiller.  I usually see these types of bottles sell in the $10-30 range as there are thousands of interesting looking whiskey bottles available from that time period from all over the country.  Yours might be worth more if the right person comes along and wants it.   

 It is a nice looking whiskey, for sure.  Best of luck with it and I'm sure others will chime in as well regarding value, etc.


----------



## ancientone (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Paul! Your info has been helpful

 Charlie


----------



## sandchip (Jun 1, 2013)

Just found one in the creek this afternoon.  Same embossing plus two lines at the bottom reading "REFILLING PROHIBITED AND / SUBJECT TO PROSECUTION".  Tooled top also, virtually no bubbles and zero whittle, so it looks turn of the century too.  It'll look nice with my other commoners, so I was glad to find it.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's a picture of the embossing near the base.  I would think yours is the earlier variant, Charlie.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey sandchip & ancientone,

 Here's a Fleischmann's Timeline that shows it debuted in 1900:

 "1900	Fleischmann introduces Congress Hall Rye in Mida's Criterion. 
 (UD Archives, 992.m.169)." 

 Fleischmann marketed to the Druggist Trade.

 See the history at Pre-Pro dot com.

 A ground screwtop flask just sold @ electronic auction.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks, Surf.  Always the big help and much appreciated.


----------

